# water changes



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

i hate the cloudy water i have right now, so i have done a 20 % water change last night and did another one this afternoon, in attempt to clear the water a lil, is thi ok, what are the consequences of changing too much water?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

In an established tank, you can do daily water changes if you wanted to. It seems that your problem is impatience and wanting to see a crystal clear tank from the start. In the cycling process, it is NORMAL to have a bacteria bloom as the tank establishes itself. The more you try to do, the longer you are prolonging the cycle. During the cycling process, only do water changes if your fish are exhibiting stress due to ammonia/nitrite build up. Otherwise, leave it alone and let nature take its course.


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

i am just worried about the fish. what symptons of stress should i be looking for, thnaks for he help


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

vinnycaz said:


> i am just worried about the fish. what symptons of stress should i be looking for, thnaks for he help


 Cowering in the corners, lack of appetite, floating on top, cloudy eyes, etc..


----------

